# Should my pidge's wings be clipped?



## fluttertaube (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi everyone, I am looking for some opinions on wing clipping. 

I share my home with my non-releasable rescue pigeon for a year now, he is very tame, pampered and even sleeps in a cat bed. 

However, in some of the nice weather I have been taking him outdoors. He has a bird backpack and a harness. The backpack I always feel is very safe but the harness with lead turns me into a worry bug, although I would prefer to use it more.

If his wings were clipped and he were to come loose, the chances of bringing him back to safety are much greater.

The only disadvantages I can think of is that he won't be able to fly freely. 

But this seems to be a very small issue as he hardly flies anyway. He has the opportunity to fly indoors all day as he is not caged and he does not, he uses his wings to get to the top shelf in my room but that's about it haha 

So when I am balancing up increased safety with flight that he doesn't tend to use... I am arriving at clipping his wings.

(I understand that some people say that it is not safe as if they were to escape they cannot get away from predators... which is a good thought, though I know this bird would have a zero chance of survival on his own, wings clipped or not.)

Please help me decide. I have never had this done before. Thank you.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I personally wouldn't clip his wings just for the short time that you take him out because it will ruin his life quality in the house, where he spends most of his time. I've looked at the flight suits myself and if the leash is held on with Velcro (as the ones I saw were) I wouldn't trust that one bit tbh. I would use a safety pin to hold it on, old fashioned baby nappy pins used to have a safety catch that couldn't come undone and stick in the baby, they would be ideal if you can still get them. Other than that a small flight cage is an idea if you have the room in your garden, where he could spend an hour or so a day outside, but it has to be strong enough to protect from predators and he shouldn't be left out without supervision - like when you're working outside gardening etc.


----------



## fluttertaube (Jan 3, 2016)

FredaH said:


> I personally wouldn't clip his wings just for the short time that you take him out because it will ruin his life quality in the house, where he spends most of his time. I've looked at the flight suits myself and if the leash is held on with Velcro (as the ones I saw were) I wouldn't trust that one bit tbh. I would use a safety pin to hold it on, old fashioned baby nappy pins used to have a safety catch that couldn't come undone and stick in the baby, they would be ideal if you can still get them. Other than that a small flight cage is an idea if you have the room in your garden, where he could spend an hour or so a day outside, but it has to be strong enough to protect from predators and he shouldn't be left out without supervision - like when you're working outside gardening etc.


The flight suit harness is surprisingly strong, in my experience it holds through pulls and even if the bird takes off but I just don't trust it either! It is unfounded distrust so far, though.  You make a very good suggestion with the safety pins... I will see if I can get some to try it out with. Also going to try the Aviator harness which looks more secure imo.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I think the harnesses are a great idea but I'd be terrified, lol I'd just have to put an extra safety clip on - I even do that with my dogs leads because they have a high prey drive and are not likely to return once on a chase. Ever the pessimist I am, ha ha.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

fluttertaube said:


> The flight suit harness is surprisingly strong, in my experience it holds through pulls and even if the bird takes off but I just don't trust it either! It is unfounded distrust so far, though.  You make a very good suggestion with the safety pins... I will see if I can get some to try it out with. Also going to try the Aviator harness which looks more secure imo.


I have the Aviator harness for my birds. They are very strong, but I still worry they could get free if they were ever allowed to go out of the house. A great purchase, but a bit hesitant to use outside the safety of home, where I know I could catch them if they managed to break free. A bit paranoid I guess. The safety pins are a great idea. I will have to remember that.


----------



## fluttertaube (Jan 3, 2016)

wiggles and puddles said:


> I have the Aviator harness for my birds. They are very strong, but I still worry they could get free if they were ever allowed to go out of the house. A great purchase, but a bit hesitant to use outside the safety of home, where I know I could catch them if they managed to break free. A bit paranoid I guess. The safety pins are a great idea. I will have to remember that.


Bigwig's Aviator harness will arrive tomorrow  I hope it makes me worry a lot less than the flight suit lead. We used that for the first time outside yesterday and my heart was out of my chest with worry, which is what has lead me to consider the wing-clipping for safety reasons.

Funnily, he ran straight into my neighbour's house. I imagine him getting loose and someone nearby having an unexpected visitor haha!


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

fluttertaube said:


> Bigwig's Aviator harness will arrive tomorrow  I hope it makes me worry a lot less than the flight suit lead. We used that for the first time outside yesterday and my heart was out of my chest with worry, which is what has lead me to consider the wing-clipping for safety reasons.
> 
> Funnily, he ran straight into my neighbour's house. I imagine him getting loose and someone nearby having an unexpected visitor haha!


The flight suit / diaper is what I use for my two in the house. I am not brave enough to use the Aviator harness to let them go outside, but it is much stronger, so hopefully you can avoid having your heart jumping out of your chest, haha. At least if he does get loose your little guy will be something of a legend, all he would need is a catchy name for all the homes he could surprise the owners in once he has invaded, lol.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

fluttertaube said:


> Hi everyone, I am looking for some opinions on wing clipping.
> 
> I share my home with my non-releasable rescue pigeon for a year now, he is very tame, pampered and even sleeps in a cat bed.
> 
> ...


I think taking away what little flying he does may / could be stressful. Just be careful as I can tell you are.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

fluttertaube said:


> Hi everyone, I am looking for some opinions on wing clipping.
> 
> I share my home with my non-releasable rescue pigeon for a year now, he is very tame, pampered and even sleeps in a cat bed.
> 
> ...


*I myself wouldn't clip the wings, it just puts too much stress on the bird. Let him enjoy the wings he was born with. He will lose the greatest protection he has from all predators and that is to be able to take flight and fast. You really are the one to make the decision, as you know your bird and the situation, and know what is right for him. *


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think wing clipping when not absolutely necessary is mean. Let him have that small amount of freedom. 
Also be careful when taking him outside, as members have had pigeons grabbed off their shoulders by hawks. They will too, they are not afraid when hungry. He would be better with an enclosure that he could spend some time outside in the nice weather.


----------

